# one laptop, two monitors?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Keep in mind I am pretty much a computer novice...

At work I use a Dell laptop and docking station, as my "tower/hard drive". I have a regular monitor & keyboard that I use.

Sometimes my work requires me to use a computer program with the client, however my office is situated so that it isn't easy for the client to see my monitor, and that would be helpful. 

Is it possible to pull up the same screen on the laptop while it is docked, so the client can see what I am entering? If so, what is that called, and how do I do it?

Thanks!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I think you can do it on all laptops (unless you have a real dinosaur). Plug the second monitor into the VGA or DVI port and select clone mode or duplicate display (it is the default in Widows).


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you. I believe the laptop is about 4 years old.

I am using the freestanding monitor, however I want to get the laptop monitor to show what I am seeing. The laptop stays closed, I used the on button on the docking stations. I've opened up the laptop while working from the freestanding, but the monitor/screen stays black.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

What OS are you on? Windows XP requires you to set up DualView to use two monitors at once. 

Is the program you're using on the laptop or stored on the docking station drive? If it's on your laptop, disconnect completely from the docking station and try connecting the monitor directly to your laptop and see what happens.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh good grief! I have no clue! It's a work computer, I know it's on a network, and I know the programs used were installed in my office...whether on the docking station or the laptop I don't know. I think the OS is xp pro..I'll find out more and report back.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

OK, some answers - XP Pro, programs probably on the laptop, and I'm looking for Clone mode. Did a search at work today and the only thing that came up was when you're on clone mode, disconnect the laptop, and it reverts to dual view. I also looked under control panel/display settings...no luck.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you checked with your IT person yet? They should have all the details on the equipment you're using.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Most laptop with VGA/HDMI ports be used to display the same thing on the external port as is seen on the laptop screen . MANY laptops actually have a second video buffer and allow to you display the same video as seen on the laptop screen OR can be make to extend the laptop for 2 independent screens. Typically its ALT F4 (or F5) to toggle between modes/screens.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

you should be able to press the F8 key on your dell to cycle through the different modes on the laptop.

You just need to leave your monitor open on the computer.


----------

